# What is my buck  goat



## Hipshot (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello I have goats now for the first time, since I was a teenager . When we bought them the lady said the buck was a Nigerian Dwarf  .And recently told DW he was a Boar  .That was after we showed her pictures of the kids he sired . I haven't a clue, when I was young a goat was a goat .worth ten to fifteen dollars . So the same lady told me the feed had worming meds in it . Ok so as dumb as I am I know that ain't right  Anyway here's a picture of Chief the best one I have right now . Guesses ??? and since every body loves babies


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2018)

Gosh, I see possible Saanen, Alpine, Maybe some Nigie in the baby... I can tell you it's not Lamancha and I don' see any Nubian in there. I don' really see any Boer either... Hope some of the other more experienced folks will jump in. They look good whatever breed they are...


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 22, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Gosh, I see possible Saanen, Alpine, Maybe some Nigie in the baby... I can tell you it's not Lamancha and I don' see any Nubian in there. I don' really see any Boer either... Hope some of the other more experienced folks will jump in. They look good whatever breed they are...


 Thank you Latestater  Well All I know is goat And second of the two does just kidded around one .Trying to get some pictures of the new kid Buckling .The two in the pictures are doelings .And they are about five weeks old now .


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 22, 2018)

The last picture is your buck?
He does look like a Nigerian to me.
The doe in the first picture looks like a cross.
The airplane ears would indicate some Nubian or Boer in the mix maybe with a Nigerian if she is smaller in size.


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 22, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> The last picture is your buck?
> He does look like a Nigerian to me.
> The doe in the first picture looks like a cross.
> The airplane ears would indicate some Nubian or Boer in the mix maybe with a Nigerian if she is smaller in size.


Thank you any information helps .Yes the last picture is the buck and they are not big goats . You know how it is .A friend of DW's selling her house and needed to sell her goats.  We had room .I realize I have to learn a lot about what breeds are around now compared to when I was a kid . And the friend really don't know much about goats . I don't think . Googeling pictures I haven't been able to find many good Nigerian buck pictures .I had been thinking about goats and these came along so yep both feet right in there


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 22, 2018)

Can definitely say that buck is not a Boer, that's for sure.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> The last picture is your buck?
> He does look like a Nigerian to me.
> The doe in the first picture looks like a cross.
> The airplane ears would indicate some Nubian or Boer in the mix maybe with a Nigerian if she is smaller in size.


x2


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 22, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> Hello I have goats now for the first time, since I was a teenager . When we bought them the lady said the buck was a Nigerian Dwarf  .And recently told DW he was a Boar  .That was after we showed her pictures of the kids he sired . I haven't a clue, when I was young a goat was a goat .worth ten to fifteen dollars . So the same lady told me the feed had worming meds in it . Ok so as dumb as I am I know that ain't right  Anyway here's a picture of Chief the best one I have right now . Guesses ??? and since every body loves babies View attachment 44255 View attachment 44256 View attachment 44254


Do you have any more pictures of him? I say he one of these: Mini Silky, Mini Silky/ND, ND, or Tennessee Fainting goat.


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 23, 2018)

Some more pictures . He don't scare though


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 23, 2018)

Yep, he looks like mini silky. They are a cross of long haired Nigerian and TN fainting goat. They don't all faint, mine don't.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2018)

All my Nigerian bucks have long hair like the buck pictured.

I don’t see many “fainters” disbudded, and this buck obviously was. I’d think Nigerian Dwarf. @MiniSilkys what is the norm for that breed?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 23, 2018)

Most breeders do disbud because if you don't you won't see the bangs as much. My buck was already 4 months old when I bought him so his horns were already growing in to much to remove.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 23, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> All my Nigerian bucks have long hair like the buck pictured.
> 
> I don’t see many “fainters” disbudded, and this buck obviously was. I’d think Nigerian Dwarf. @MiniSilkys what is the norm for that breed?


Can I see pictures of yours?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2018)

I’ll see if I can find any, but most/all my pics are of the bucks when they are clipped.


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you'll I'd like to  see pictures too . This little guy was born yesterday. the does are throwing to their color . I don't know what they are but they are both good mothers and have good size bags . so he should grow out quick .


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 24, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition. What a cutie!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2018)

The buck looks like a Nigerian to me
Isn't that what the people you got them from said he was ?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 24, 2018)

One of my unshaven Nigerian bucks, Biskit-


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 24, 2018)

And a younger Nigerian buck, Yubi


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2018)

So are mine Nigerians, pygmy's, or mini silky?


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 24, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> The buck looks like a Nigerian to me
> Isn't that what the people you got them from said he was ?


Yes that is what she said . But when the kids were born she told my wife boar . I might be able to find out where she got him. Maybe find out from them. If she will tell me or remembers . She may have got him at auction .


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't even know how old mine  is, I didn't ask. I'll send her pictures of the little buck , ask  where she got him and how old he is . I got home work


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 25, 2018)

Your doe looks like she may be a boer mix and that could be why the kid looks a little boer-ish.  I don't want to post images that aren't mine, but you can easily do a "Boer buck" image search and find out that your buck is not a boer goat.  Size, shape, ears, color, are all wrong for boer and right for Nigerian.  Whether or not he is purebred is something only his breeder can tell, but I don't see anything that rules it out.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 25, 2018)

@Hipshot - I have a question for you-  What are your plans for your goats?  Are you keeping them as pets, milking, eating, selling?


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 26, 2018)

I am a farmer, and any animal on the farm is farm produce. These goats were purchased to get me started in goats . Seems the goat market is looking like, there may be a way to make a profit selling meat goats.  Assuming that the approach might be similar to cattle. And that mixed does will be healthier  in the long run than pure breeds. I intend to build up a flock of mixed does and use a pure bred  meat type buck and sell meat goats .While building the flock I figure I'll change bucks often . So this one will leave in the near future . I only have two does and two doe lings. And they were sired by my buck .If I can find more does I will keep him longer . I'm not sure that Boer goats are the type I'm looking for . First off I keep spelling it wrong  Not a good sign. And second  I have read they are or can  be a bear when it comes to health issues . I really don't know if this is true . I do know that the quickest way to lose money on any animal venture, is to confine and feed them excessive amounts of processed purchased feeds .  I am the worlds worst at jumping in before I get set up for the animal .  So that is what I'm doing now . Lots of fencing in my future . That's the plan. Will it work I don't know .I'll find out god lord willing .


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't have any firsthand experience selling meat goats, but a friend of mine thinks it's a good way to make some income.  They are timing the kiddings to be able to sell young goats to the buyers when there is the most demand around feast days where goat and lamb are typically eaten.  They are raising percentage boer goats. Some people raise Kiko goats for meat.


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 27, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I don't have any firsthand experience selling meat goats, but a friend of mine thinks it's a good way to make some income.  They are timing the kiddings to be able to sell young goats to the buyers when there is the most demand around feast days where goat and lamb are typically eaten.  They are raising percentage boer goats. Some people raise Kiko goats for meat.


 That's good information and  sounds like a good plan . I will rely on livestock sales. Or try and sell at farmers markets or flea markets where I sell chickens .


----------



## CruellaAZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> Yes that is what she said . But when the kids were born she told my wife boar . I might be able to find out where she got him. Maybe find out from them. If she will tell me or remembers . She may have got him at auction .



Your girls are probably Boer mixes as they don't look pure Boer.   The buck is definitely a Nigerian.  He looks exactly like my bucks and I have Nigerians and am just starting with mini silkies as well.  

Whatever they are you will enjoy them!  The babies are gorgeous.  My first door to kiss this year is still holding out on me so I live vicariously through others kid photos for the moment.


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 28, 2018)

CruellaAZ said:


> Your girls are probably Boer mixes as they don't look pure Boer.   The buck is definitely a Nigerian.  He looks exactly like my bucks and I have Nigerians and am just starting with mini silkies as well.
> 
> Whatever they are you will enjoy them!  The babies are gorgeous.  My first door to kiss this year is still holding out on me so I live vicariously through others kid photos for the moment.


 Thank you . You don't post much do you . I would like to see some pictures of your buck . So stick some  on here


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 28, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> Thank you . You don't post much do you . I would like to see some pictures of your buck . So stick some  on here



I've got 8 Nigerian bucks.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 28, 2018)

@OneFineAcre - How many bucks would you say would be ideal for your herd?


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 28, 2018)

Selling time ain't it ?


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 28, 2018)

The way mine acts he could cover a bunch of does As a matter of fact I'm nervous turning my back on him


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 28, 2018)

You might be a little too high at the haunches for him to "get" you...


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 28, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> You might be a little too high at the haunches for him to "get" you...


Just in case, I'll get taller hells put on my cowboy boots


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 28, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> @OneFineAcre - How many bucks would you say would be ideal for your herd?


I have 2 I really don't need but haven't found a buyer
And a third We had put for sale that I would say we probably don't need
So 5 or 6 is what we would like to have


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've got 8 Nigerian bucks.


Can I see yours? I am now trying to decide what mine are. I was told they were mini silkys but the starter of the breed said my first doe looked like a pygmy. So I am now trying to figure out what my buck is.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 28, 2018)

The 2 I definitely don't need



 

Fortunate Son
He slipped in and bred 5 does



 

Valiant
One of our best


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

I have new tiny kids. They are in my kidding thread.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

What do you think he is? He is 4 years old.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 44598
> 
> View attachment 44599
> 
> ...


I like them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 28, 2018)

Vivaldi
The day he got here last march
Don't have another pic on my phone
I don't have the others on my phone either


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 28, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> View attachment 44600View attachment 44601
> What do you think he is? He is 4 years old.



I really don't know
Thats a common color for Nigerians


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks almost just like my new doe, just much bigger I think.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 28, 2018)

Can you take a look at my others.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Mar 9, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Gosh, I see possible Saanen, Alpine, Maybe some Nigie in the baby... I can tell you it's not Lamancha and I don' see any Nubian in there. I don' really see any Boer either... Hope some of the other more experienced folks will jump in. They look good whatever breed they are...


I see some Nigerian splashed in there.


----------



## Willow Smith (Mar 9, 2018)

I only have experience with Nigerian dwarfs and he is definitely not full nigerian. He is too, for lack of a better word, poofy. Nigerians have rather long hair but it lays quite flat.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 9, 2018)

Some Nigerians are poofier than others. I have one with lots of undercoat who is much poofier than my others.These are both pure Nigerian dwarf bucks.


----------



## Hipshot (Apr 29, 2018)

I added to my flock this weekend . Wife and I went to a graded sheep and goat sale . Sold one goat came home with six which is five more than I left with . I was sure I said I wasn't going to buy anything .  I need to take some pictures . What I didn't realize is that seep and goats have soared in price . some of them prime sheep went for $2.80 a lb . prime goats   $2.50 or more .


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2018)

So did you buy them for future meat?


----------



## Hipshot (May 5, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> So did you buy them for future meat?


Well no for breeding . But I can't upload the pictures says they are to big got tom work on them .


----------



## Hipshot (May 5, 2018)

I really had to shrink down this to get it to load wife calls her Lucy .


----------



## Hipshot (May 5, 2018)

Five of the does. 

 Two are supposed to be Boers the other three are Boer mixed with ? and then this one . Sold as a prime goat with the other three . That's all I know except it doesn't look like them at all .And is very skittish. They are all about two or three months old .Any guess as to what breed ?


----------



## Latestarter (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Hipshot (May 6, 2018)

Latestarter said:


>


 IKR  goat


----------



## MiniSilkys (May 7, 2018)

Maybe kiko? They are sometimes mixed with boers.


----------



## Hipshot (Oct 24, 2018)

Well I had to sell Chief .I still don't know how such a small goat ,could jump a 52 inch stock panel like a deer. He became impossible to keep in . Also he became very destructive replaced him with this 

 Supposed to be all Boer, but I think there is a little something else in there . The picture is at three months old .Friendly little fellow so far  .Chief wasn't mean at all. Before I sold him week before last I had built a seven foot tall pen for him and still he got out a couple of times . And whoever coined the phrase horney old goat must have had one like him .He worried the does to exhaustion .


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 25, 2018)

Sounds like my Jack. I have to keep him where he can not see the girls or he will try to tear everything down. I have so many holes to fix now.


----------



## Hipshot (Oct 25, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> Sounds like my Jack. I have to keep him where he can not see the girls or he will try to tear everything down. I have so many holes to fix now.


 Do they make blinders for goats ? My life is so much quieter now . My biggest problem now, is all the does want to eat out of the feed bucket  Well that and they are smarter than me


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 25, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> Do they make blinders for goats ?


Yes they do. And I need one!


----------



## Hipshot (Nov 11, 2018)

Well the buckling by chief  is acting just like him . A month old and my wife told me he was trying to mount a yearling doe . He must weigh all of ten ponds .I really must get him on video.


----------

